# open seat sat offshore



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sat Oct 23rd Will be leaving out of Gulf Breeze. 23 foot sailfish. Will be mainly be a bottom fishing trip, however might do a little fishing for tuna and Wahoo early. Will be a full day of fishing. We need one or two, split expenses. Should be less than $50. Adam 321-271-4556


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm interested call me..

240-7533

Travis


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

local_hooker said:


> I'm interested call me..
> 
> 240-7533
> 
> Travis


I got two if still open, 543-4169


----------

